# Nintendo 3DS. Excitement ensues!



## Corto (Jun 18, 2010)

So, anyone plans on getting Nintendo's new handheld? It's three dee, no need for glasses or anything.
Me myself, I never buy new consoles because a) I'm poor, b) not mentally challenged and c) seldom have the time to indulge in such childish passtimes (says the former mod of a furry community) but check out this fucking gamelist

Jesus, they convinced me it would rule at the Resident Evil screenshot, but keep reading and clicking. Recognize some names? That's cause they'll be releasing Ocarina of Time and Snake Eater in 3D. 

Let me repeat that:
Mother. Fucking. Ocarina of Fucking Time and Metal Fucking Gear Solid 3. Remakes. Handheld and motherfucking 3D. Holy fucking shit!

Fuck everyone, I'll sell my ass in order to buy this thing. 


(sorry if there was another Nintendo 3DS thread but didn't find it)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2010)

Depends. Do I want to get it when it's new, or do I wait to get the newer version that'll come later, since it's an obvious beta.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

I might actually get one, as opposed to the DSi

As long as it's reverse compatible though


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 18, 2010)

im pretty excited about it. it seems to work pretty well already and the announced line-up of games sounds promising.
if they sell it at a decent price... sure why not^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll wait for the price to lower from x (prolly around 400$) to 200 the year after, then see if it didn't fail until then.  Whadya know, Virtual Boy had seemingly good games too, so I say we shouldn't rely on the names.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I might actually get one, as opposed to the DSi
> 
> As long as it's reverse compatible though


 
[This]

[maybe]

Hopefully there will be more innovation on the homebrew front to take advantage of the new goodies in the 3DS.

Fuck, saving for that is gonna be a bitch though.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'll wait for the price to lower from x (prolly around 400$) to 200 the year after, then see if it didn't fail until then.  Whadya know, Virtual Boy had seemingly good games too, so I say we shouldn't rely on the names.


 
From what I've seen, the Virtual Boy, (which was ridiculously supposed to be handheld by the way) was nowhere near the 3DS, I mean NOWHERE.
Take a look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bVfVsdpnw

I'd die to play it for five minutes, and the games are plenty and awesome. If there's a way to run homebrew software on it without heavy modding, that's definitely on my christmas list!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'll wait for the price to lower from x (prolly around 400$) to 200 the year after, then see if it didn't fail until then. Whadya know, Virtual Boy had seemingly good games too, so I say we shouldn't rely on the names.



Try about $250 or something near it.

The Virtual Boy had like what, One good game?

Unlike the Virtual Boy, 3DS's games are really promising.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Try about $250 or something near it.
> 
> The Virtual Boy had like what, One good game?
> 
> Unlike the Virtual Boy, 3DS's games are really promising.


 
i agree. nintendo usually seels products for an affordable price, its kinda part of their company philosophy (yet somehow they still manage to make profit with each sold unit )
if they want to the 3DS to be as successful as the DS they would be stupid to sell it for 400 bucks! my guess that they will sell it for about 250 bucks at the beginning. and thats a pretty neat price


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 18, 2010)

It's an interesting concept, but doesn't have me diving for my wallet yet. None of the launch titles excite me, nor do any of the potential games they have coming for it (which stands per typical of Ninetendo)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds awesome but I probably won't get one because I don't really have a need for a handheld. 

Also, there were other 3DS threads, I think, but they might've gotten merged with the E3 thread like Witchiebunnie likes to do with everything.


----------



## Corto (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'll wait for the price to lower from x (prolly around 400$) to 200 the year after, then see if it didn't fail until then.  Whadya know, Virtual Boy had seemingly good games too, so I say we shouldn't rely on the names.


 
Yeah, the difference is that the 3DS has the entire GBA (I suppose, at least I hope they make it GBA compatible) and DS back catalogue to support it (it isn't really a new console, it's a new DS version). Even if these games end up sucking (and fuck you they wont, OoT and MGS3 remakes for fucks sake, console will probably sell 74 billion units in the first 10 minutes if they decide to make bundle packages with these babies) you can play one of the hundred already released DS games on it.
This sucks for people that already have one of the, what, 3 now? DS versions but, to me, it's a godsend: The only console I currently own is a barely-working PSP I use mostly to play PSX games and some of the DS games looked cool but I never had the money or motivation to get another handheld (only reason I got the PSP was because it was cheap as fuck, really), so I'm not saying I'll be a moron and spend lots on money on release day, I'll wait a year or so until a price drop, but even if I got it on release day it's not like I'd have the three over-hyped release titles to play for months until some company figured out how to squeeze the juice out of this machine, I already have many, many games to play that I know are good (or at least got nice reviews).
And I can bet I'm not the only one for whom this is a perfect excuse to get a Nintendo handheld. If it wasn't for the MGS and Zelda remakes (well, that and the 3D gimmick) I'd probably have skipped the DS altogether.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm curious why people are so jumping off the walls of some of their favourite childhood games being revamped into a tiny handheld with significantly different controls >_>


----------



## Corto (Jun 18, 2010)

The only kind of consoles I can afford to play anymore are handhelds: I have no TV and no time to sit down and play a PS2 or Wii or whatever. The chance to replay through games I loved (and still do love) in my free time without the need to either find an old, obsolete console or having to buy an expensive new one to buy the rerelease (ala PSN store) and without the need to find a couple of hours of free time to sit down and play on a "big" console (instead being able to play while traveling, on the pooper, or quickly in the 20 minutes of free time between my classes) is a good thing. Also, nostalgia.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Yeah, the difference is that the 3DS has the entire GBA (I suppose, at least I hope they make it GBA compatible)


Nope, 3DS only has DS compatibility.  You want to play GBA titles, use a DS Heavy or DS Lite.


----------



## Takun (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought the original DS on release day.  It's getting beat up.  Can't wait to upgrade to the 3DS.  Still looking at picking up a used PSP to emulate fucking everything.  Also, PSN store has a lot of nice games.  I'll have both.  :3c


----------



## Corto (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I guess that means I won't play my GBA games on the DS once it comes out. Lucky thing I still have my GBA. And PSP but that's _bad_ and shouldn't be mentioned.

Also I don't think you can use both the PSN store and emulators, going into the store makes you update your firmware or something. Dunno, never risked trying it.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 18, 2010)

Make Fire Emblem and Pikmin for it, and I'll think about it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> check out this fucking gamelist


 .........

:'D


----------



## Querk (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll buy this for sure if the new Paper Mario game is like the first two. Coincidentally, I would have kept my Wii for the same reason. Screw Super Paper whatsits


The rest of the games look awesome too. Probably one of the best console launch lineups ever.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Querk said:


> I'll buy this for sure if the new Paper Mario game is like the first two. Coincidentally, I would have kept my Wii for the same reason. Screw Super Paper whatsits
> 
> 
> The rest of the games look awesome too. Probably one of the best console launch lineups ever.


 
Does Super Paper Mario suck?  I'm still waiting for it to go below 9000$


----------



## Querk (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Does Super Paper Mario suck?  I'm still waiting for it to go below 9000$


 
It'd probably be better if you've never played the first two games. That being said, it retains most of the series' humor and also the fact that things in the game are made out of paper. It's really only worth a rent.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

Keep my Miley Cyrus-signed DS or get the 3DS with all those great games? Hmmmm...

ME WANTZ!


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 18, 2010)

Just when you thought the surprises were over, we get this:
http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127387

This is beyond any sort of win i've ever encountered before. D8


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm curious why people are so jumping off the walls of some of their favourite childhood games being revamped into a tiny handheld with significantly different controls >_>


 

Nostalgia.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 18, 2010)

ANOTHER handheld they churned out in the past 3 years?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 19, 2010)

No Tetris?


----------



## Corto (Jun 19, 2010)

I still have Tetris for the original gameboy (bought it for like 20 cents, one major store had hundreds of it left years after the DS had been released) and sometimes play it on my GBA (ok, haven't played it in a couple of years, but then again I haven't touched my GBA in those couple of years).


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

People need to realize that this isn't another DS remake. It would almost be like calling the Wii a Gamecube remake. 

What the 3DS has over any other DS System:
-Much improved graphics (Which means much improved hardware)
-Tilt Sensors
-3D (Duh)
-Analog stick (Slide Pad)
-Capability to play movies


Everyone else feel free to improve off this list, these are just things that I thought of in 5 seconds.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> People need to realize that this isn't another DS remake. It would almost be like calling the Wii a Gamecube remake.
> 
> What the 3DS has over any other DS System:
> -Much improved graphics (Which means much improved hardware)
> ...


 
actually the wii IS a gamecube remake^^ they added a few new features like the new drive and so on but overall its simply an overclocked gamecube  which is also the reason behind the very low fail rate! its old technology, nintendo knows how to handle it.

but you are right about the 3DS. this really isnt a simple remake of the previous DS versions!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> People need to realize that this isn't another DS remake. It would almost be like calling the Wii a Gamecube remake.
> 
> What the 3DS has over any other DS System:
> -Much improved graphics (Which means much improved hardware)
> ...


 
Interesting.  Not gonna be an early adopter, though.  That almost never pays off.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

Corto said:


> Let me repeat that:
> Mother. Fucking. Ocarina of Fucking Time



Oh god damnit. My pants. BRB changing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> actually the wii IS a gamecube remake^^ they added a few new features like the new drive and so on but overall its simply an overclocked gamecube  which is also the reason behind the very low fail rate! its old technology, nintendo knows how to handle it.
> 
> but you are right about the 3DS. this really isnt a simple remake of the previous DS versions!


 So, if the Wii is a remake of the Gamecube, does that mean the SNES is a remake of the NES?

Isn't every system a remake of the predecessor?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So, if the Wii is a remake of the Gamecube, does that mean the SNES is a remake of the NES?


 
No.  The NES and the SNES had different hardware entirely.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No.  The NES and the SNES had different hardware entirely.


 I couldn't come up with a better example


----------



## Corto (Jun 19, 2010)

We know what you meant but it's wrong anyway. A new generation of consoles means new hardware, but in the Wii's case it shares many of it's parts (is that the proper term? I dont know) with the Gamecube, it is more literally a Gamecube remake (improved, no doubt, but not new either). I dunno, a better analogy would be the jump from Gameboy (or GB pocket) to the Gameboy color (I guess, I honestly have no fucking idea how they work internally) instead of, say, the jump from the GBA to the DS. 

Before anyone hangs me by the neck keep in mind I didn't say that's bad or good. It's just a fact.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> -Much improved graphics (Which means much improved hardware)
> -Tilt Sensors
> -3D (Duh)


 
I find these to be gimmicks and nothing else.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I find these to be gimmicks and nothing else.


 
Suppose you would have said "Analog sticks on gamepads are a gimmick" back in the days of the PS1/Saturn/N64, too, hm? I'll bet you DID, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

How do you find Improved graphics (which means improved hardware) to be a gimmick? If everyone thought that that was a gimmick, we would still be in 8bit land here. 


Not trying to insult your thinking, only trying to understand it, elaboration please?


----------



## Kajet (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> What the 3DS has over any other DS System:
> -Much improved graphics (Which means much improved hardware)
> -Tilt Sensors
> *-3D (Duh)*
> ...


 
Um... just what the fuck does everyone mean by 3D?


----------



## Sarcusa (Jun 19, 2010)

Personally the handheld sounds pretty good with those lists of games. They may just be remakes but I haven't played most of them for a decade (ok less) even so it'd be like brand new.



Kajet said:


> Um... just what the fuck does everyone mean by 3D?


 
Supposedly, the images are meant to come out at you like in an imax theater or something and it's meant to have some depth. (Like having 2 eyes open instead of only 1 eye open kind of thing?)


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Um... just what the fuck does everyone mean by 3D?


Have you never been to a 3D movie before?  Like that, only without the glasses.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm gonna get it for this game!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I find these to be gimmicks and nothing else.


How is having better graphics a "gimmick"?

God.


SirRob said:


> I'm gonna get it for this game!


Isn't she dead yet?!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Isn't she dead yet?!


 
Rachael Ray is a poor shot with a rifle.

Poisoning is more her thing, and Martha never really EATS, so...


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna get it for this game!


 
I... Just....


wut.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Rachael Ray is a poor shot with a rifle.
> 
> Poisoning is more her thing, and Martha never really EATS, so...


 That's because evil needs no sustenance.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna get it for this game!


 I cried


----------



## Corto (Jun 20, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> Supposedly, the images are meant to come out at you like in an imax theater or something and it's meant to have some depth. (Like having 2 eyes open instead of only 1 eye open kind of thing?)


 
Just wanted to say that I was cautious about the promise of "3D with no glasses" but today saw a couple of TVs they have showing advertisements and World Cup matches with the same kinda screens on a local shopping center and by the Lord it works like fucking magic. Playing OoT or MGS3 on one of those things would be awesome.

Just hope they can improve it a bit more though. You need to have the screen relatively centered in front of your face for it to work, the resolution wasn't so good (I guess they'll improve it for the 3DS) and after, say, some ten minutes moving back and fort testing the limits of the technology I felt kinda dizzy (which, admitedly, could also be cause I'm hung over).


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I find these to be gimmicks and nothing else.


 
Everything is a gimmick nowadays, only the Amish really know how to have fun.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

Casual consoles for casual gamers.


----------



## Corto (Jun 20, 2010)

Metal Gear is as casual as it gets.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

So is Zelda.


----------



## Corto (Jun 20, 2010)

Man, remember that time we casually played through Resident Evil in 20 minutes? That was some crazy shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> Man, remember that time we casually played through Resident Evil in 20 minutes? That was some crazy shit.


 That was right after we beat Contra and Assassins' Creed casually, right?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Casual consoles for casual gamers.


 http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/6/62/Gamermacro.gif


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That was right after we beat Contra and Assassins' Creed casually, right?


 
Wow, Assassin's Creed, MGS,  and Contra are on the Wii/3DS? Sign me the fuck up!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Wow, Assassin's Creed, MGS,  and Contra are on the Wii/3DS? Sign me the fuck up!


 They're on the 3DS, yes. Look at the games list.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

Too bad the games will be dumbed down since you don't have the same level of control on a handheld. Well, maybe not contra, but the other games. Besides, those games are not representative of what's gonna be released for the 3DS as whole; knowing Nintendo, they're probably the outliers.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Too bad the games will be dumbed down since you don't have the same level of control on a handheld. Well, maybe not contra, but the other games. Besides, those games are not representative of what's gonna be released for the 3DS as whole; knowing Nintendo, they're probably the outliers.


 The 3DS has an analog stick, four face buttons, and shoulder buttons. What is different about the level of control?


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The 3DS has an analog stick, four face buttons, and shoulder buttons. What is different about the level of control?


 
One analog stick. Anyways, Nintendo themselves said they make games with a wider appeal. What say you to that?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Nollix said:


> One analog stick. Anyways, Nintendo themselves said they make games with a wider appeal. What say you to that?


 That analog stick is used for controlling a camera view. Games were just fine in the times before a second analog came into being. It just means that there won't be any side strafing unless there's a button to hold for it. 

I think Nintendo meant that they appeal to a wide age of people. From little kids to parents to grandparents. They don't make a wide variety of games, however. Third party developers are what do that.


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2010)

Nollix said:


> One analog stick. Anyways, Nintendo themselves said they make games with a wider appeal. What say you to that?


As you post this retarded "it has less buttons hence it's only for casual gamers" argument I was playing MGS, Medievil, Final Fantasy, God of War, Portable Ops and Silent Hill on my PSP which has the exact same buttons the 3DS will have (one analog, D pad, four face buttons, two shoulder buttons). So yeah, if you're gonna debate how the DS is only for casual gamers mention something like the fact that historically speaking Nintendo has the most unfriendly company when it comes to dealing with 3rd party developers, but the release of a 3DS Metal Gear and exclusive Resident Evil give me hope it won't stay so. 
Besides, "dumbed down for the handheld"? Man, the Sony PSX ports for the PSP weren't dumbed down one bit, they were exact ports of the PSX games (either that or enhanced remakes). Why would Nintendo "dumb down" old games to port them into a new console? I don't remember they dumbing down Link to the Past when they ported it to the GBA. Also, can't be arsed to find the link right now, but one reviewer (IGN or something) that managed to play some of the games mentioned how Starfox was exactly the same as in N64, only prettier and in 3D.

Don't be making up arguments, son.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jun 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna get it for this game!


 
Oldcuntsimulatorfuckyeah.

All this and no one's mentioned the Kid Icarus game? For shame.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

OK, it's official.  I want one.  I WOULD like to see homebrew for it, though (COME ON, SOMEONE MAKE A 3DS NETHACK, IT WOULD BE WICKED SICK)


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 23, 2010)

I WANT.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Apollo Justice 2 (or Gyakuten Saiban 5 in Japan) is up for debate as to whether it will be released for the 3DS

I just found this out yesterday


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 23, 2010)

Resident Evil FUCKYEAH!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 23, 2010)

Corto said:


> As you post this retarded "it has less buttons hence it's only for casual gamers" argument I was playing MGS, Medievil, Final Fantasy, God of War, Portable Ops and Silent Hill on my PSP which has the exact same buttons the 3DS will have (one analog, D pad, four face buttons, two shoulder buttons). So yeah, if you're gonna debate how the DS is only for casual gamers mention something like the fact that historically speaking Nintendo has the most unfriendly company when it comes to dealing with 3rd party developers, but the release of a 3DS Metal Gear and exclusive Resident Evil give me hope it won't stay so.
> Besides, "dumbed down for the handheld"? Man, the Sony PSX ports for the PSP weren't dumbed down one bit, they were exact ports of the PSX games (either that or enhanced remakes). Why would Nintendo "dumb down" old games to port them into a new console? I don't remember they dumbing down Link to the Past when they ported it to the GBA. Also, can't be arsed to find the link right now, but one reviewer (IGN or something) that managed to play some of the games mentioned how Starfox was exactly the same as in N64, only prettier and in 3D.
> 
> Don't be making up arguments, son.


 


If number of buttons required is supposed to indicate whether or not it's a casual game, then damn, gaming's been ruined by casual games *long* before this Wii stuff was announced! :O


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo hasn't learned from Sony's mistakes when it came to single-analog controls.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2010)

Want.
Might eventually get, if I can afford it around buying a car (which I have to do soon).

Nintendo better make a Super Metroid port for this shit.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Looks like Nintendo hasn't learned from Sony's mistakes when it came to single-analog controls.


 
This is Nintendo we're talking about, their handhelds can survive a nuclear bomb and still play.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2010)

Nollix said:


> One analog stick. Anyways, Nintendo themselves said they make games with a wider appeal. What say you to that?



...... Lol


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe I should wait for the nintendo 3DS xl or whatever.  Better screen resolution with even better 3d effects.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

I fucking came when I saw that games list. I knew about the OOT remake already but hot damn the rest of it looks pretty badass.


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 26, 2010)

3D Starfox? Yes please! Am I the only one who thinks Nintendo actually did a stellar job at E3 this year? They've re-earned my loyalty.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> 3D Starfox? Yes please! Am I the only one who thinks Nintendo actually did a stellar job at E3 this year? They've re-earned my loyalty.


 Well it's not like they really had much competition with Wii 2: Electric Boogaloo starring Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 26, 2010)

I still have the original DS. When this is released, I suppose it will be time for a new one. It would be nice to play another Starfox game too. The last one I played was on N64.


----------

